# Need a tip on altering a scale stop sign



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

Got a set of Bachmann street signs and I need a tip on how to make the stop sign red like it should be but yet be able to make the outline and the word "STOP" white again after painting. 

Strike that - I just opened the package while typing this and these newer signs don't have the outline and the word "STOP" on slightly raised plastic ribs like the other ones I got. I was going to ask if an ink pad would do the trick after painting them red but I don't see any way that will work on these signs. Why did they mold them using yellow plastic?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

xrunner said:


> Got a set of Bachmann street signs and I need a tip on how to make the stop sign red like it should be but yet be able to make the outline and the word "STOP" white again after painting.
> 
> Strike that - I just opened the package while typing this and these newer signs don't have the outline and the word "STOP" on slightly raised plastic ribs like the other ones I got. I was going to ask if an ink pad would do the trick after painting them red but I don't see any way that will work on these signs. Why did they mold them using yellow plastic?



Paint them red and decal the stop on?
Dry transfer decal?

But for your reading,

*Were STOP signs ever yellow? 
*

*Yes - in fact, yellow was the standard color for STOP signs for nearly 30 years. *

The first STOP sign appeared in 1915 in Detroit, Michigan. There were a variety of colors used for STOP signs until the late 1920s, when the background color was standardized on yellow for maximum day and night visibility. Remember that this was a number of years before the invention of glass-bead retroreflectorization for sign faces, so a red sign looked very dark at night. 
By 1954, signmakers were able to use durable fade-resistant red coatings for sign faces, so the background color of the STOP sign was changed to the red color you see today. This change also served to distinguish the regulatory STOP sign from yellow warning signs, and also made the color consistent with that of red traffic signal indications, which for decades had used red to signal "stop". 





Maybe that is why?
Out of your era though, huh?


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

big ed said:


> Paint them red and decal the stop on?
> Dry transfer decal?


Probably size down a stop sign pic and print it out, then glue it on.



> But for your reading,
> 
> *Were STOP signs ever yellow?
> *
> ...


Yep, but thanks for the info. It's not like they give you a choice when you order them. :dunno:

Which brings me to my next interesting thread to be posted soon. I bet you can shed some light on it ...


----------



## RichardAJensen (Jan 20, 2011)

I hope I can be excused for promoting my business in this post, since you can print off pre-scaled signs for free, so I won't be making any money off this post 

Anyway, I've got a handful of Stop signs taken from the AASHO (American Association of State Highway Officials) manuals, including various yellow signs (up to 1954), and the now standard red/white sign.

http://timeandseasons.com/inventory.cfm?p=t&cID=1304&maxrows=24&startrow=121


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Use your printer and a little Mod Podge.


This G is from a printer on paper.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

RichardAJensen said:


> I hope I can be excused for promoting my business in this post, since you can print off pre-scaled signs for free, so I won't be making any money off this post
> 
> Anyway, I've got a handful of Stop signs taken from the AASHO (American Association of State Highway Officials) manuals, including various yellow signs (up to 1954), and the now standard red/white sign.
> 
> http://timeandseasons.com/inventory.cfm?p=t&cID=1304&maxrows=24&startrow=121



Thanks for your link.:thumbsup:
I have it bookmarked.:thumbsup:

Nice of you to do this.:thumbsup:


----------



## RichardAJensen (Jan 20, 2011)

big ed said:


> Thanks for your link.:thumbsup:
> I have it bookmarked.:thumbsup:
> 
> Nice of you to do this.:thumbsup:


Hey, no problem. The plan is to eventually sell PDFs that are ready to print and keep everything else free. About a year ago I thought about selling subscriptions, but that doesn't seem the best way to go about it.

Anyway. I have a bunch of scans of old sign manuals that discuss where signs should be placed, etc. Feel free to let me know if you need any other info...


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

RichardAJensen said:


> Hey, no problem. The plan is to eventually sell PDFs that are ready to print and keep everything else free. About a year ago I thought about selling subscriptions, but that doesn't seem the best way to go about it.
> 
> Anyway. I have a bunch of scans of old sign manuals that discuss where signs should be placed, etc. Feel free to let me know if you need any other info...



Sign manual.......I never knew they made such a thing.
I still did not look at all you have there. When I get some time I will look further.


----------



## RichardAJensen (Jan 20, 2011)

big ed said:


> Sign manual.......I never knew they made such a thing.


Shoot, they're all civil engineers. That means it ain't official unless it's in a manual


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

RichardAJensen said:


> I hope I can be excused for promoting my business in this post, since you can print off pre-scaled signs for free, so I won't be making any money off this post


Thanks, I'll be using those!


----------

